# Derringer



## sixgunluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

Was out shooting my favorite carry gun the other day. Thought i'd post a pic. 30ft here but i can routinely keep groups like this out to 45ft or so. The trigger has been worked to a smooth 3-4lbs. Recently built up the front sight by applying "quik steel" and reshaping so it now shoots spot on with the lower barrel, top barrel is 4-5in high at this distance.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice to see someone else who belives that you are alowed to shoot handguns farther than 7 yards away.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've always wanted to shoot a derringer!! They look like they would be a fun little gun. I'm with SPG, its good to learn to shoot longer distances with a handgun and makes you challenge yourself. I shoot mostly at 25yds and have shot some targets at 100yds with my 357. I'm not very good with it at 100yds, but I can hit a rifle target with all six shots at 100.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sixgunluvr, is that a Bond Arms? A friend of mine who spends the winter in Texas purchaed one. They are not cheap. I think he paid over $500 for it. I have always considered buying a cheap one for birdshot, but my 45 cycles birdshot so I stick with it. I have killed two snakes in the badlands that were just to close.

My friend in Texas had his loaded with birdshot and shot a copperhead one day in his garage. He and his wife were going shopping and when they stepped out it was right there on the indoor step. He said that sucker was loud in a garage without any doors open. Actually, I think his shoots 45 Colt, or 410 shotgun. His trigger pull must be about 15 pounds. I shot it once and whatever the trigger was it felt like something was going to break.


----------

